# Question about Name Change For Marriage and Effects on Work



## Gorgeous2407 (Mar 31, 2010)

My question is when your starting out as a MUA and if your a single woman using your maiden name what happens when you get married? Like when your starting out your working really hard and you want to get your name known in the industry but then when you get married if you change your last name nobody will know who you are anymore and you kind of erase a little of all that hard work.Do you know what I'm trying to say? I was wondering if anyone has dealt with this issue? Did you choose not to change your name or do you have your name changed legally but use your maiden for work? I don't know,i was just wondering about this.


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 1, 2010)

That's what I want to do in my career - I'm an aspiring artist/photographer/make up artist hehe! My plan with my partner has always been that when we get married I would take his last name legally but would continue to use my own last name in the industry, especially if I am really trying to make a name for myself. Taking on my partner's last name is an important thing to me but at the same time I am so proud of my own name: my family and my roots, I'm not going to give it up just like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I respect those who choose to hyphenate or combine their names but it's never been something I'm interested in, this is my best of both worlds choice


----------



## LC (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey girl,

I went through this 5 months ago when I got married. My website was in my maiden name, my business cards were in my maiden name, etc. Although I love my maiden name and everyone knew me by it, I knew it was just impractical to go the rest of my life using it in the industry when everything else around me would be my new, married name. 

The good news is, *for the most part* in this industry, when you work with someone, usually it's only once. So keeping in close contact with them is not necessary. Brides for example, where you'll probably get most of your paid work, they get married once, and that's it. So changing your name and website and email, etc on them isn't a big deal. The few people that you will still need to keep in contact with, you simply send out a mass email letting them know of what changes you've made. Also the good news is, you're just starting out, so change couldn't come at a better time for you.

My advise: don't worry about changing your name. Change your business cards, your email, website, etc, and just move forward 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope this helps


----------

